# Getting a non registered dog onto Greyhound



## beersalt (Jan 11, 2018)

Howdy y'all. I was wondering if any of you may have experience with taking a large dog onto a Greyhound bus. My doggo isn't legally registered as a service animal.. I can easily spew some recited information about the ADA, and whatnot- though, I just want to ensure (as much as I can) that she's allowed the ride with me.

Let me know!


----------



## RICHARD WILLIAMS (Jan 11, 2018)

I've got plenty of experience. So before they were allowed to ask you "is that a service dog? " Of course I would reply yes! And what service does the animal pervade? Me I would say I"i have ceserce" Now all they are allowed to ask " Is that a service dog " So you got it easy just be confident and I'm telling you the complete truth don't let them boss you around it's your right to have your best friend with you just as long as he/she doesn't act up


----------



## Bedheadred (Jan 11, 2018)

There is no legal service dog registration. LEGALLY you have a right to train a dog as a service animal yourself. They are allowed to ask only two questions, is this a service animal, and what tasks does it perform? Just a heads up that when a service dog is on public transport, they are required to lay either under your seat, or in front of the seat so as to not block the aisle, NOT on a seat. As long as the dog doesn't bark or intimate any of the passengers you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## RICHARD WILLIAMS (Jan 11, 2018)

The bus drivers I've been dealing with resontly told me that they are only allowed to ask now is that a service dog but close enough like Bedheader just said have your dog under control don't block the isle and not on the seat


----------



## beersalt (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks, y'all! I appreciate what you chimed in, and i'll be sure to report how the 20 hr. drive goes*


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep, legally under ADA, they are only allowed to ask if it is a service animal, and what service the animal provides...

BUT

that doesn't mean you are going to get a monkey, or a cat on the bus.

The only recognized service animals are dogs and Minature Horses.


----------



## junkpolecat99 (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess that's one of the benefits of dealing with a large corporation that has to follow interstate federal laws. It's a bit like the Freedom Riders back in the 1960s.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Jan 13, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> The only recognized service animals are dogs and Minature Horses.



Will someone please try this with a miniature horse?


----------



## erisACAB (May 19, 2018)

You can find tons of templates online to make a tag. Just edit it with your dogs picture and all your info. Go to a Kinkos, print it on cardstock and get it laminated. Looks super legit and will shut em up real fast. Also, on megabus it always helped if I would say that someone disabled while ordering the ticket and mention the dog then. That way they've got a heads up and won't be dicks to you when you show up with your dog. I only suggest doing this is if your dog is well mannered and doesn't bark or cause a fuss, cause that just blows it up for everyone.


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 28, 2018)

Dont even give them an inch of room to tell you its not okay. Dont gotta be rude about it or anything. My buddy would always just smile and say "Its okay shes a service animal" and keep walking.


----------



## ScumRag (Jun 9, 2018)

I think it's also important to note that emotional support animals include cats & rabbits. I'm not certain with Greyhound but I flew with my (sadly deceased) kitty on Southwest provided I purchased one of their carriers & forked out like an additional 30 bucks. I was homeless at the time & 30 bucks plus a fuckin carrier was a lot of cash. I have seen a stow away kitty on Scamtrak & a "service dog" (although Im pretty certain the woman - a scumfuck from SF - was using the dog as a smokescreen for smuggling pot across Nebraska) as well.


----------

